# New Ruger SR40 40 Cal.



## gunz1903 (Oct 15, 2013)

Is this a powerful gun.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If the shots go in the right place. Not so good if you miss. The SR 40 is a good gun for most things. You need to understand the magazine disconnect and how bad the safety can be.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

please explain the safety. i am not aware of any issues.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

We took the magazine disconnect out of a co-worker's 40C because he developed light strike issues. Removing it seems to have solved that problem, so I removed mine on my 9c as well. The striker rides through it and that seems to be just one more thing that could slow the striker down. One just has to remember that the gun will now fire with the magazine removed.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

My EDC is a Ruger SR40C and I have no issues with it. It is probly more accurate than I am. The safety is a tad small but is manageable with practice and a good grip on the weapon. I have never had a problem at the range with this gun.


----------



## gunz1903 (Oct 15, 2013)

Okay thanks .


----------

